# Harry Potter FOTD



## ghostsinsnow (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm going to see Harry Potter tonight, and I'm super excited
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! Here's my makeup, now that I look at it my eyes look a bit uneven=/.















And because I'm a nerd, I drew the dark mark on my arm with eyeliner and eyeshadow.









Eyes:
Wet and Wild White Eyeliner(base)
MAC Going Bananas and Nylon Eyeshadows
NARS Night Porter Eyeshadow
MUFE #92 Eyeshadow
NYX Black Eyeshadow
random Green Glitter
Ardell Lashes

Cheek:
MAC Azalea Blush
MAC Smooth Harmony Beauty Powder

Lips:
Nothing yet, but chapstick will probably come

Thanks for looking
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## starfck (Jul 15, 2009)

that looks amazing ; && you have nice drawing skills.


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Jul 15, 2009)

wow love the snake. [and of course your look] you're very artistic.

btw your fourth picture looks like the olsen twins. [totally a compliment, because they are cute xP]


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 15, 2009)

so fierce... and i love the "tattoo"!


----------



## luhly4 (Jul 15, 2009)

stunning, you know.. the norm.


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 15, 2009)

You look incredible! I'm loving the hair color


----------



## Kiyishima (Jul 15, 2009)

STUNNING, as usual. Of course you know you have tons of skills, and i'd like to whisk you away to be my make up and hair stylist!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 15, 2009)

makeup looks amazing and so does your arm. you are an amazing artist


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 15, 2009)

Awesome doesn't even begin to describe this!  I love your hair, how did you get it such a pure color and still looking nice and healthy?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 15, 2009)

Fabulous!!!!


----------



## kariii (Jul 15, 2009)

I must buy MUFE92, I must I must! it looks so gorgeous on you. This look is amazing.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 15, 2009)

Niiiiiiiice!!


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jul 15, 2009)

awesome x


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 15, 2009)

Awesome! 
And did you love the movie? I though it was AWESOME!

i brought my wand....


----------



## Brie (Jul 15, 2009)

Gorgeous, I love your FOTD's!!!

I love that green glitter


----------



## Vanessa17 (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow !!! Very artistic and very well done, especially the dark mark !!! What a technique !!!
I'm going to see the movie tomorrow and I'm super excited too !!!


----------



## User67 (Jul 15, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## Juxtapose (Jul 15, 2009)

Love the colors, and I love your hair!  Very cool.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 15, 2009)

I LOVE that Dark Mark omg it's so ACCURATE!!!!!
I NEED that purple shadow in my life,
for some reason in ur last pic u look like Mary-Kate/Ashley Olsen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wait, no u look like Ashley, I forgot they were faternal, great look


----------



## amrogers78 (Jul 15, 2009)

That is awesome!  Those colors look amazing on you!  Very cool!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jul 15, 2009)

The House of Slitherin' awaits!

You look completely enchanted! Hope you had an amazing time! 

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 15, 2009)

You always blow me away with your amazing looks & this is no exception!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 15, 2009)

Amazing. Just...amazing.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 15, 2009)

You look fantastic & your drawing is amazing. So talented!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 15, 2009)

Amazing. Very creative.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_for some reason in ur last pic u look like Mary-Kate/Ashley Olsen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wait, no u look like Ashley_

 
I was about to say exactly the same thing haha!
Glad I wasnt the only one to notice it.

Makeup looks AMAZING. Love the dark mark! So well done!


----------



## malvidia (Jul 15, 2009)

the makeup is absolutely fabulous but OMG!!! the dark mark is stunning!!! i want one too now!!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 15, 2009)

Love it!! love the tats too


----------



## claralikesguts (Jul 15, 2009)

fucking fantastic job, omg! the slytherin thing is so perfect.


----------



## A Ro (Jul 15, 2009)

STUNNING! I love the color combo!


----------



## fillintheblank (Jul 15, 2009)

Ha that is AWESOME! Very cool eyes, excellent job with the dark mark!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow this is amazing!! i love it!!


----------



## PopMusicChick87 (Jul 15, 2009)

Girl, you are so incredibly talented and gorgeous!

Love the look AND the dark mark.

I went and saw HBP too, though I didn't do such a spiffy makeup look!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 15, 2009)

ur rocking this look!! the red rhinestone is such a nice touch. creative as usual.


----------



## maira05 (Jul 15, 2009)

I love your fotds! Always fierce and wonderful! You're soooo talented!


----------



## Dollheart (Jul 15, 2009)

i love how intense your eyeshadow is ^_^
xo


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 15, 2009)

Two words:
AWE & SOME!!!!!!


I would ask for the dark mark but my heart belongs to Gryffindor.


----------



## bextacyaddict (Jul 15, 2009)

this is incredible
nice dark mark XD


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 16, 2009)

Your eyes look absolutely gorgeous and flawless. I love the way you use colors!

And the dark mark looks GREAT. I thought it was a real tattoo at first. Become a tattooer so then you can do mine <3


----------



## misha5150 (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow! Great job! Loves it!!


----------



## bsquared (Jul 16, 2009)

Hot!!!


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jul 16, 2009)

that is so awesome.


----------



## Carmenitaaa (Jul 16, 2009)

You're hair is WOW...as is the make up lol love it aaallll


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 16, 2009)

Amazing work


----------



## enflmdphnx (Jul 17, 2009)

So hot!


----------



## .k. (Jul 17, 2009)

wow! just... wow


----------



## jmarie7481 (Jul 17, 2009)

Your eyes look wicked and sexy! I love this look! <3 And you're just my new favorite person because that's the most kick ass dark mark ever.


----------



## ladyx (Jul 19, 2009)

AMAZING! I just thought it was a real tattoo!


----------



## blackeneddove (Jul 19, 2009)

WOW that dark mark came out amazing.. I actually thought it was a tatt before I read that you drew it on.. fabulous! Your makeup is gorgeous as always, you did the same thing I did, purple/green, I chose those colors because its the colors of the book.. your look is way better, haha


----------



## pikushi (Jul 20, 2009)

haha I use wet n wild white eyeliner as base too.
It takes time to do my entire lid lol. Also~ you're really good at making and making your matte eyeshadow stay/blend so well..it likes to fall off alot of the time u___u


----------



## cheryl (Jul 23, 2009)

Absolutely amazing! I hope you enjoyed the movie... i'm going to see it AGAIN!


----------



## mslips (Jul 24, 2009)

Omg girly, i love this! Props to the snake art as well!


----------



## Stephy171 (Jul 24, 2009)

OK you are the freakin best!!!! omgg your eyes are gorgeous and u sold me on the deatheater tattoo lol it looks so real!


----------



## amberenees (Jul 24, 2009)

this lOOkie is the shIiIiiIiiIIIitTTTTT!!!
love the color combo...
mad skills!!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 24, 2009)

really pretty, i like the colors


----------



## krs18 (Jul 24, 2009)

omg this made my day!! LOOOOOOOOOOVE IT!


----------



## nebbish (Jul 24, 2009)

I love it! The whole thing, even the Dark Mark!
I'm not a fan of the jewel-in-corner-of-eye thing, but you rock it pretty well :]


----------



## marce89 (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow, those are some amazing makeup skills you have going on there! Love the combo, the dark mark, your hair, LOL! How'd you like the movie? I saw it yesterday & was a bit dissapointed


----------



## tarnii (Jul 27, 2009)

I love it and you are very talented...so not a nerd. lol


----------



## cheapglamour (Jul 27, 2009)

super hottt.


----------



## ghostsinsnow (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you all
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! The Dark Mark was a bit hard to do, I did it upside down haha, but I'm glad it turned out well and you all liked it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAtFirstSight* 

 
_wow love the snake. [and of course your look] you're very artistic.

btw your fourth picture looks like the olsen twins. [totally a compliment, because they are cute xP]_

 
Haha, I actually see it! I think it's the angle of my face, but thank you for the compliment, I think they're both really pretty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Awesome doesn't even begin to describe this!  I love your hair, how did you get it such a pure color and still looking nice and healthy?_

 
Thanks! Well, when I change my hair color I try to let the color fade as much as possible so I don't have to bleach it, or bleach very little. To keep the color lasting I only shampoo once or twice a week, I'll usually just condition, I'm lucky enough that my hair doesn't get greasy for a long time. Also, when you do wash your hair, use cold water, as cold as you can get. This will help the color last. Alsooo, I use Punky Colours or Special Effects, which in my opinion are the best unnatural colors out there. Hope that helps
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_I must buy MUFE92, I must I must! it looks so gorgeous on you. This look is amazing._

 
You neeeeeeeeeeeeeed MUFE 92, everyone does! It's seriously my favorite eyeshadow ever, I've had it for around a year and I'm almost out of it XD. And thank you!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Awesome! 
And did you love the movie? I though it was AWESOME!

i brought my wand...._

 
Thank you! I really liked it, I thought they captured the book very well. 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vanessa17* 

 
_Wow !!! Very artistic and very well done, especially the dark mark !!! What a technique !!!
I'm going to see the movie tomorrow and I'm super excited too !!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! I hope you liked it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marce89* 

 
_Wow, those are some amazing makeup skills you have going on there! Love the combo, the dark mark, your hair, LOL! How'd you like the movie? I saw it yesterday & was a bit dissapointed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I really liked the movie, but I can see how some people didn't like it a much compared to the others. The movie and book aren't quite as action packed or eventful as the others, which is why I think they added the Burrow Christmas scene, which wasn't in the book. The movie/book really is a character developing and just overall large development on the story I feel, and it's more of an explanation on many things as a pathway into the final book, what with the horcruxes and the relationships. I hope that all made sense, haha it's a bit late.


----------



## Tahti (Aug 13, 2009)

This is f*ing fabulous..! ;O The Dark Mark looks really good, nice drawing skills. I always love your colours combos!!


----------



## marce89 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I really liked the movie, but I can see how some people didn't like it a much compared to the others. The movie and book aren't quite as action packed or eventful as the others, which is why I think they added the Burrow Christmas scene, which wasn't in the book. The movie/book really is a character developing and just overall large development on the story I feel, and it's more of an explanation on many things as a pathway into the final book, what with the horcruxes and the relationships. I hope that all made sense, haha it's a bit late.

Damn I hate this quoting thingy...*Nerd alert!* Haha, yes I think I got the message! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Leaving the book aside, the movie's great, and way better than the previous ones. But if you've read the book that bit in the burrow is like WTF!? And they missed out on some important stuff...So that's why I was a bit "dissapointed". But I agree, this one's like an introduction to what's coming up, and in that sense it was really good, and I can't wait to see the other two!


----------



## kellygurl (Aug 13, 2009)

i thought that was a real tattoo!! you have a real talent!


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Aug 13, 2009)

I did a similar look when I went to see the movie...used the book as my inspiration. Very nice job!


----------



## Arshia (Aug 14, 2009)

Amazing! So Hot<3


----------



## happy*phantom (Aug 14, 2009)

Blending skillz!!! You made me to do a fake tattoo, too! I adore yours. It's stunning.


----------



## ashmarie019 (Aug 15, 2009)

I love this, and I was crossing my fingers that the dark mark was in fact eyeliner.... well done, very talented you are.


----------



## Lovelynuts (Aug 20, 2009)

This is so cool and georgeous!! Love it!


----------



## ashleyavocado (Aug 20, 2009)

way too awesome for words. amazing colors, amazing job!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 10, 2009)

thats hella sick! i love it! love the hair too!


----------



## nunu (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow, amazing!!


----------



## ashtn (Sep 10, 2009)

Gorgeous as usual!


----------

